# All in the family...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Our newest family portrait. Taken a few minutes ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! That is just perfect!!! They are all so beautiful!!!! 
I can never get all 4 of mine to pose like that!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, they're so cute. How did you get them to all look at the camera at the same time?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:wub:Too Beautiful for Words!!! But let me try some: Beautiful,Gorgeous, Superb, Utterly Amazing, Fabulous!!!:good post - perfectNope, just as I was afraid no words are Special enough to describe those precious babies. You are truely blessed :wub: with Angels . Great photo:thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How in the world did you get all of them to pose so good. That's amazing.:thumbsup:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

SO beautiful! What lovely dogs you have. And look at that little cutie Ava! 

Linda


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Adorable! My question is do you walk them all at the same time?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SOOO cute!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Now look at those well behaved models! You sure do have your hands full!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Adorable & so sweet!* Love their expressions!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I love them, so what did you bribe them with lol
You could use that picture for your Christmas card.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:aktion033: That is a fabulous photo! :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Pat I had to show Lorin, the picture of your fluffs, he said, oh there really cute, she has her hands full, I said all 6 didn't weigh as much as most med size fluffs
Which made me think..... I'm saying all your fluffs together might weigh hum 24lbs, am I close?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Hey Pat I had to show Lorin, the picture of your fluffs, he said, oh there really cute, she has her hands full, I said all 6 didn't weigh as much as most med size fluffs
> Which made me think..... I'm saying all your fluffs together might weigh hum 24lbs, am I close?


2 = 7lbs total
2 = 13 lbs total
1 = 5 lbs
1 = 10 lbs

total: 35 lbs. !!!!! whoops, maybe a few of them can go on diets!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, I took a lot of pictures, but I also got several good ones!! My kids may not be good at anything else, but they're pretty good posers!!

...and guess who is the best one of all....CHYNA!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

35lbs, really? Glad I didn't bet him money, I still made my point lol


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Adorable ....just a perfect picture.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

That's an amazing shot!!!! So talented lol 6 doggies and they all look perfect!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

What a cute bunch!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

What a collection, to faint for.....:faint:

Do you remember all their Birthdays?:blink:






*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Piccolina said:


> What a collection, to faint for.....:faint:
> 
> Do you remember all their Birthdays?:blink:
> 
> ...


I know that some tiny little maltese will turn 6 on September 15th....

Then another malt will turn 10 on November 25th
and my largest malt will turn 11 on December 11th
a certain chihuahua will be 3 on November (??) gotta look that date up
and a shih tzu will be 1 on November 3rd.

Tink....he was rescued, no idea about him, but we celebrate in February. :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wonderful. With two I can't get mine to pose like that. So cool.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What everybody else said and more! They are so beautiful and so well behaved. I don't know how on earth you managed to get that picture with everyone looking at the camera. Maybe you have found a new profession?


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awwww... wall to wall fluffs! Can life get any better? :wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Where are you? Big family! How in the world did you get them to pose like that?


----------

